# Photos of Your Birds (and Other Pets)



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so happy that I finally learned how to post pics in the body of a message! So this is Mackenzie, my almost 17 year old Yellow-naped Amazon. I've had her since she was 3 weeks old. She is just a wonderful bird. Very easy to please and care for, not too loud, but loves to sing. Super loving most of the time, but she can be sassy too! She's been through so many life changes with me, as I got her when I was a teenager. She's enhanced my life so much, along with my Zooey:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Donna


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Mackenzie is stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Glenda! She's talking right now as I type LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, that bird is beautiful! You've taken such good care of her and it shows.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great thread idea! I only have my Ru, but I love looking at non-maltese pet pictures too! I feel like so many members have gorgeous birds. Mackenzie is a beauty!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fun thread idea  oh what a beauty Mackenzie is :wub: 

Here is my feathery friend Dante de Rose (also known as Mr. de Rose). This is a quick one that I found on my desktop of him sitting on my sibling's hoodie and about to get a cuddle ^-^









and here he is, getting the cuddle.









A beauty from the outside, but a clown from the inside.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh there is also a turtle and a kitty (and tones of fish) here. I will see for pictures of them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

njdrake said:


> Wow, that bird is beautiful! You've taken such good care of her and it shows.





RudyRoo said:


> Great thread idea! I only have my Ru, but I love looking at non-maltese pet pictures too! I feel like so many members have gorgeous birds. Mackenzie is a beauty!





Katkoota said:


> Fun thread idea  oh what a beauty Mackenzie is :wub:


Thank you so much for the compliments! I try to give her the best captive life possible (good diet, frequent showers, her favorite toys, outings in her birdy backpack, etc.). 

Oh my, Dante is a kick! Cockatoos have the best rhythm, don't they? I bet he keeps you laughing, Kat :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have lots of pets to share. Would you like cats, rats, or snakes? :blink: Meow Meow is my fat Tabby, and Oscar is our wild child teenage kitty. One picture of my favorite snake, Bobo. He is a cornsnake. I have 7 of them. All different colors. Then one of my old hairless rat, Salty. She passed away a few years ago, but she's always been one of my favorite rats.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, you guys amaze me! I never knew birds could be so much fun & so talented. I am not so sure about the snakes, though or the rat! LOL I need to be educated, I think.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awww Becky that picture of Salty just melts my heart. I have a thing for the nakeds. The snake is a diifferent story. They kinda creep me out. My daughter has a huge snake. I have several birds which are a white capped pionus parrot, a nanday conure, 2 green cheek conures, 2 red rump parakeets and a white pigeon but they are not tame. I also have a savannah monitor named Bob. I'll get a picture of Bob soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Other than the 100 squirrels and equal amount of chipmunks in our yard , I only have the three fluffs, but I enjoy looking at the other pets!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

beckinwolf said:


> I have lots of pets to share. Would you like cats, rats, or snakes? :blink: Meow Meow is my fat Tabby, and Oscar is our wild child teenage kitty. One picture of my favorite snake, Bobo. He is a cornsnake. I have 7 of them. All different colors. Then one of my old hairless rat, Salty. She passed away a few years ago, but she's always been one of my favorite rats.


I had several rescued rats growing up, and I have always loved snakes, but never had one ('cause of the feeding)! I love going to reptile expos and holding the snakes. I love the corns--such gorgeous morphs they come in! Womas are also one of my faves :wub:



Critterkrazy said:


> Awww Becky that picture of Salty just melts my heart. I have a thing for the nakeds. The snake is a diifferent story. They kinda creep me out. My daughter has a huge snake. I have several birds which are a white capped pionus parrot, a nanday conure, 2 green cheek conures, 2 red rump parakeets and a white pigeon but they are not tame. I also have a savannah monitor named Bob. I'll get a picture of Bob soon.


Wow, another bird/reptile person :aktion033: I had a beloved adopted White-capped Pi named Penny (she came with the same name as my favorite childhood dog and I didn't change it). Sadly, she died of what we think was avian TB. She was such a doll. I love pionus.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay here are a few

This is Dustarama Queen of Drama 












And Tiaramonkeybird










This is May, she is a turquoisene grass parakeet










I don't have my ducks anymore, but this is a picture of a Mandarin duck










Oh, that isn't actually one of my ducks, but it is what they look like.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I love looking at all these different animals! I only have the two but I've always had cats and dogs in the past nothing cool and exotic! My mom rescued the CUTEST smooshy faced cat the other day! She is so pretty and sweet!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am a DOG person, love all dogs, big, small, fur, hair...you name it. I like all animals but love dogs. Never had a cat in my life. When our baby Alvin got sick last January we wanted to get him a companion, but he HATED other dogs, with a searing passion. He love cats though. So we packed his little half blind, tongue hanging out self up and went to PetSmart to meet kitties. They brought every cat in the room, one by one and Alvie just sat on my lap, uninterested. Then they brought in this great big orange tabby tom cat (his name was Gambino) and Alvie perked up, hopped down and went over and licked this saber toothed tiger. The cat cringed in disgust, but didn't do anything. Guess Alvin picked out his kitty. We renamed him Reesey (after my favorite candy) and the rest is history.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sylvia your birds are beautiful. You posted that cute pic of you Tiaramonkeybird and it dawned on me that I forgot about our 3 cockatiels. They used to be tame but over the years of living in an aviary they've gotten so they like each other better then the humans.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm also owned by 4 cats (well one belongs to my daughter.) I don't call myself critterkrazy for nothin. Brooke is a 20# black kitty who belongs to my daughter. TJ is a 20# tan tabby who came to us as a semi-feral kitty. It's been 4 years and I think he's finally liking the idea of being a loved on house cat. He is my purr machine. Next is my Satchie boy. Oh how I love him. He is a long haired Siamese. Absolutely gorgeous and so soft to the touch. Last is Allie. She is a long haired tortie shell looking cat (meaning black and gold mixed.) She is beautiful with her long hair around her face but oh does she have an attitude. Her nickname is Allitude.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i have 2 German Roller canaries! they are the best singers, beautiful notes and pitch. the yellow one is named Newland and the white one is Star. white canaries are very rare. i just love them! :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mfa said:


> i have 2 German Roller canaries! they are the best singers, beautiful notes and pitch. the yellow one is named Newland and the white one is Star. white canaries are very rare. i just love them! :wub::wub:


gorgeous birdies.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> gorgeous birdies.



thanks Sylvie! your birdies are beautiful too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is our red-eared slider turtle. His name is Bubble









you can also see him in this video


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

And bellow are photos I took of Romeo Kitties. 



























and finally, modeling his latest collar.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments! I try to give her the best captive life possible (good diet, frequent showers, her favorite toys, outings in her birdy backpack, etc.).


I love to read the love you have for her:wub: these guys do deserve it all.



Sylie said:


> Tiaramonkeybird


It is nice to put a face on the bird who has a very cute name :wub: 

and Dusty is my fave among the bunch. I just have a special spot in my heart for Galahs :wub: thanks to Dante de Rose who was just the best "time to forget it all & just dance" friend this morning when I just needed it the most. I love their fun personalities. 



mfa said:


> i have 2 German Roller canaries! they are the best singers, beautiful notes and pitch. the yellow one is named Newland and the white one is Star. white canaries are very rare. i just love them! :wub::wub:


the snow white Star is extremely cute , just like a bird version to a white maltese :wub2: and Newland is darling


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> I have lots of pets to share. Would you like cats, rats, or snakes? :blink: Meow Meow is my fat Tabby, and Oscar is our wild child teenage kitty. One picture of my favorite snake, Bobo. He is a cornsnake. I have 7 of them. All different colors. Then one of my old hairless rat, Salty. She passed away a few years ago, but she's always been one of my favorite rats.


I love the fact that you have a variety of pets , Becky


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I am a DOG person, love all dogs, big, small, fur, hair...you name it. I like all animals but love dogs. Never had a cat in my life. When our baby Alvin got sick last January we wanted to get him a companion, but he HATED other dogs, with a searing passion. He love cats though. So we packed his little half blind, tongue hanging out self up and went to PetSmart to meet kitties. They brought every cat in the room, one by one and Alvie just sat on my lap, uninterested. Then they brought in this great big orange tabby tom cat (his name was Gambino) and Alvie perked up, hopped down and went over and licked this saber toothed tiger. The cat cringed in disgust, but didn't do anything. Guess Alvin picked out his kitty. We renamed him Reesey (after my favorite candy) and the rest is history.


I enjoyed reading about Alvin & Reese. such a sweet story :wub:

these precious animals just make my heart smile. I adore them so much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really enjoyed everyone's post and pictures. This is such a fun thread.

Kat, when I played the video the dogs started running around the house and barking...much like Snowy and Crystal in the video. That gave me a good laugh, and took my mind off of my nagging problem. You are so right about these little ones bring joy when we need it the most.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Florence, your canaries are so pretty! I've never had a canary in my care. How do they do with other household pets? Are they easily stressed?

Kat, you're so sweet. That video of the dogs meeting Bubble is so cute! Romeo is super handsome too. Great photography 

I love the story of Alvin and Reesey. I bet if Zooey had her way, she'd prefer to live with a cat. But unfortunately, my allergies won't allow it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie, your birds are so beautiful and so varied (although all Australian, right?). How long have you been a bird parent?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

the snow white Star is extremely cute , just like a bird version to a white maltese :wub2: and Newland is darling 

awwww, thanks Kat! :wub:





zooeysmom said:


> Florence, your canaries are so pretty! I've never had a canary in my care. How do they do with other household pets? Are they easily stressed?
> 
> 
> thanks Elisabeth! i think they are great with other pets. they just need their own space and the cage should be in a place where they feel secure and protected. i dont think they are easily stressed, but they are very sensitive to noises, drafts, food changes, etc. overall, they are very easy to care for!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

SWEET THREAD!! I have always wanted a cockatoo! and the Amazon is an awesome bird too, I have a cockatiel! but he doesn't do anything.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Sylie, your birds are so beautiful and so varied (although all Australian, right?). How long have you been a bird parent?


Yes, they are all Australian. Plus they all have feather dust instead of oil glands. My house is dusty beyond belief. I have been a bird parent forever. As a child I had budgies. When I was a single mom, renting...the only pet I could give my son was a bird. My nasty landlady said, "okay, as long as it stays in the cage." I got our Rudi and never once closed the door to his "cage". We enjoyed our little man for seventeen years. It took me a while to find a picture of my Rudi, this one is attached to my baby Serg. Rudi was a Peruvian Grey Cheek parakeet. They are now illegal to import and virtually unattainable...OMG he was a fabulous, smart, loveable creature.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rudi was utterly fearless. Serg was the best ball catcher in the history of the universe. Sometimes Rudi would take a fly and land on the floor...he was the same color as a tennis ball...and before you could blink an eye, Serg would catch the "ball" in his mouth. But when he figured out that it was the Rude man and not his ball he would drop him. Rudi would shake in disdain. He was disgusted by the dog, but he was totally fearless. Serg never hurt him. I guess that the only picture I found has both of them is just right. My two little angels, back from my lonely days before Alan..Then we all became one happy family. Rudi was one fabulous little bird. He was so smart and so loveable. He used to hoard tortilla chips that were just the right shape to use as tools to pry open the door so he could get out. I mean seriously, he kept the same chip and HID it. Oh darn, I miss that genius bird.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

jerricks said:


> SWEET THREAD!! I have always wanted a cockatoo! and the Amazon is an awesome bird too, I have a cockatiel! but he doesn't do anything.


Was he hand-fed? 



Sylie said:


> Rudi was utterly fearless. Serg was the best ball catcher in the history of the universe. Sometimes Rudi would take a fly and land on the floor...he was the same color as a tennis ball...and before you could blink an eye, Serg would catch the "ball" in his mouth. But when he figured out that it was the Rude man and not his ball he would drop him. Rudi would shake in disdain. He was disgusted by the dog, but he was totally fearless. Serg never hurt him. I guess that the only picture I found has both of them is just right. My two little angels, back from my lonely days before Alan..Then we all became one happy family. Rudi was one fabulous little bird. He was so smart and so loveable. He used to hoard tortilla chips that were just the right shape to use as tools to pry open the door so he could get out. I mean seriously, he kept the same chip and HID it. Oh darn, I miss that genius bird.


Rudi and Serg sound like they were fabulous pets. You were so lucky to have a Grey-cheek! I haven't seen one since the '80s. They were such good pets, but no one thought to put them in breeding programs, and unfortunately, they aren't as long-lived as other parrots so they've pretty much died out in captivity.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Was he hand-fed?
> 
> 
> 
> Rudi and Serg sound like they were fabulous pets. You were so lucky to have a Grey-cheek! I haven't seen one since the '80s. They were such good pets, but no one thought to put them in breeding programs, and unfortunately, they aren't as long-lived as other parrots so they've pretty much died out in captivity.


Oh you know about them. The native people in Peru would steal babies from their nest. These babies quickly adapted to humans and became perfect little bird pets, loving and happy just to be with you. The poor people would make a few dollars. I don't know if it damaged the wild population. But then it was outlawed. Because these little birds became so instantly attached to humans, they were not successful in domestic breeding. Rudi was so smart, so funny, fearless, affectionate and, did I say smart? I have searched and searched and they simply are not available as pets. I hope that this law protects these fabulous birds in their native environment. He was by far the best pet bird I ever knew. Bless you Rudolph Floyd Stife Eyes....bless you tiny angel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's enough getting puppy fever from all the puppy pictures. Now you want me to get bird fever?:smscare2: I'm not looking. :brownbag::HistericalSmiley:

Well I actually couldn't resist and love the other pets that people have. :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor dear Susan, it makes me weep bitter tears when I think that you have only one little one. But then..........:chili::chili:you have the one and only...........the handsome.........marvelous..........ta da: Tyler. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh poor dear Susan, it makes me weep bitter tears when I think that you have only one little one. But then..........:chili::chili:you have the one and only...........the handsome.........marvelous..........ta da: Tyler. :chili::chili:


That's what I tell myself since there's no way I can slip another dog in this house. I was really pushing it with getting a dog in the first place but wore Jim down. Of course he adores Tyler but he thinks one is plenty.:huh:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Kat, when I played the video the dogs started running around the house and barking...much like Snowy and Crystal in the video. That gave me a good laugh, and took my mind off of my nagging problem. You are so right about these little ones bring joy when we need it the most.


haha I love your fluffs :wub:It would be cool if they could have been included in that video as the investigation fluffs with S&C :wub2:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

This is Bob, he is a 3 year old Savannah Monitor.








This is one of my daughter's Iguana's. His name is Chance, he is about 9 years old.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Critterkrazy said:


> This is Bob, he is a 3 year old Savannah Monitor.
> View attachment 100223
> 
> 
> ...


These two are quite interesting. Is Bob yours? I love the name Chance btw  I personally don't know much about them. I encountered an Iguana (a wild one) in Singapore . It was quite funny of a reaction that I had now that I think about. I haven't read and learned about them, so I had zero knowledge. I was snapping some birds pictures (as they were sitting on a tree) and a second after that, I looked down only to see a huge iguana , staring at me. I spooked and I am sure that he/she spooked as well coz he/she froze . In other words, did not move at all, not even his/her head. Just froze in his/her place. Not knowing better, the look kindda freaked me out, thinking that these guys can maybe harmful so I was very careful at my move too :HistericalSmiley: ... When I waited for a while, I decided to make a move and run as fast as I could:blush: but right before that, I did a very quick click on the camea towards his direction. Yes. I guess Even when I feel in danger, Last thing I would do before running is snapping the pic if I already had it ready before spotting it. So I have a photo of the very first Iguana I encountered for all time memory. Here is the poor creature who freaked out when seeing me & same feeling, I freaked out when seeing him/her at that very second. However, after running away for my life & knowing that I was safe, I did a very quick search on the Iguana only to learn that they are totally peaceful


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Kat, yes Bob is mine. He is one of the sweetests lizards I know. He has been handled since he was just a baby so he loves people. They aren't all naturally this nice and can do some major damage if you were to be bitten by one of Bobs size. 

I loved your iguana story and what a great shot you got of the wild one. They are amazing lizards. My daughter rescued Chance from a bad situation where he nearly died from neglect and severe burns on his head and neck. He is definately a special boy. She has 2 other green iguanas besides Chance and also a rhinosaurus iguana.


----------

